

What's going on in the WordPress economy? - noeltock
http://wp.smashingmagazine.com/2012/04/12/wordpress-economy-part-1/

======
kylemaxwell
Here's hoping that Part 2 talks about secondary effects, like WordPress users
who have used the software to do stuff that matters.

~~~
noeltock
Part 2 is already up (just a long post split into two), but I agree, I think
that would be an awesome basis for a separate article.

~~~
raggedrobins
That's a good idea :)

